# Overhead expenses of an Uber Driver



## educated (Mar 1, 2019)

Uber Drivers use their own cars, pay for their own gas, constant purchase of tires, flat tire repair, and maintenance of their cars, while supplying their labor and long hours, and Uber scoops up all of the profits and much more.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

We know :frown:


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

You don't say...?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

There may be others but this seems to be the most complete chart I've seen of estimated expenses for new drivers:

https://www.*blocked promotion*/uber-lyft-driver-costs-and-expenses/

Apparently I can't post a direct link but google the last part and you should be able to find it at ridester.

The charts start about 2/3 of the way down the page.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Yet Uber loses billions of dollars per year, something with their accounting or expenses is FISHY


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> Yet Uber loses billions of dollars per year, something with their accounting or expenses is FISHY


Uber made almost $25,000 just on my work last year. They blow money like a drunken sailor...


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

educated said:


> Uber Drivers use their own cars, pay for their own gas, constant purchase of tires, flat tire repair, and maintenance of their cars, while supplying their labor and long hours, and Uber scoops up all of the profits and much more.


Don't forget the garage, bedding, laundry soap for the driver's clothes, air conditioning for the driver, water, food, cable tv and netflix for the driver too.

Is this another "I am jealous of those who have more than me" post?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I drive a used Corolla which I unfortunately am financing still. I figure up about 50% of the revenue I make goes to costs.

My total costs are about this as an approximation:

$300 car payment
$180 rideshare insurance
$250 gas
$100 misc repairs
Total = $830 a month

So I pay about $830 a month just to do this "job". No I really didn't need the car at all if not for doing this. I can get $10 rides with Uber/Lyft all over or just take the bus.

Basically if I don't gross at least $2,000 a month then I am better off working at McDonalds that month. Not to mention all the increased risk I am taking in doing this (transmission failure, major accident, false accusation, carjacking/assault, etc)



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Uber made almost $25,000 just on my work last year. They blow money like a drunken sailor...


They spent it all on scratch off lottery tickets (driverless vehicle research).


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

educated said:


> Uber Drivers use their own cars, pay for their own gas, constant purchase of tires, flat tire repair, and maintenance of their cars, while supplying their labor and long hours, and Uber scoops up all of the profits and much more.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

educated said:


> Uber Drivers use their own cars, pay for their own gas, constant purchase of tires, flat tire repair, and maintenance of their cars, while supplying their labor and long hours, and Uber scoops up all of the profits and much more.


Thanks for reminding me


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Logically, just from a skill set, training and education parity perspective Uber drivers should be paid somewhere between surgeons and ibankers 

Maybe


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Delilah5 said:


> Yet Uber loses billions of dollars per year, something with their accounting or expenses is FISHY


Don't be mad. Guber is treating us fairly. They are loosing billions. They want us to loose some chump change. It's a privilege. Not everybody get this kind of opportunity. You didn't hear their loyal driver latest slogan "i will stay out all night to make sure everybody get home safely include my own family", lol. Psychological effects my ***.



emdeplam said:


> Logically, just from a skill set, training and education parity perspective Uber drivers should be paid somewhere between surgeons and ibankers
> 
> Maybe


If someone invest their own money from their pocket and cover the business expenses, they should atleast make consistently $20 bucks an hour. Lol. Not just one or two night a week.



touberornottouber said:


> I drive a used Corolla which I unfortunately am financing still. I figure up about 50% of the revenue I make goes to costs.
> 
> My total costs are about this as an approximation:
> 
> ...


That's the reason to drop the rates so low that drivers have to work extra extra hours to achieve certain goal.

You are just one accident away to increase your insurance rates double. Is guber going to pay the difference? Once the drivers is in the insurance companies database as a commerical drivers, are they going to believe us to give us lower premiums even after we quit? Are you saving enough if someone hit your car or, some major breakdown to your vehicle, do you have saving while doing rideshare to cover the down payment for your next car? God forbid, if you get some permanent sickness, does your employer provide you any medical insurance? Are you able to cover it from your own pocket? It doesn't matter how much money you or any driver earn while driving for rideshare, it all can evaporate real quick before we know it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Ubermcbc said:


> You are just one accident away to increase your insurance rates double. Is guber going to pay the difference? Once the drivers is in the insurance companies database as a commerical drivers, are they going to believe us to give us lower premiums even after we quit? Are you saving enough if someone hit your car or, some major breakdown to your vehicle, do you have saving while doing rideshare to cover the down payment for your next car? God forbid, if you get some permanent sickness, does your employer provide you any medical insurance? Are you able to cover it from your own pocket? It doesn't matter how much money you or any driver earn while driving for rideshare, it all can evaporate real quick before we know it.


I agree. The problem is 95% of drivers don't see this. I know financially and risk wise I would be better off working at Walmart or McDonalds. And that breaks my heart because I've been in the industry since 2006. I like the "gig" otherwise but I know we should be getting paid significantly more than we are.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I agree. The problem is 95% of drivers don't see this. I know financially and risk wise I would be better off working at Walmart or McDonalds. And that breaks my heart because I've been in the industry since 2006. I like the "gig" otherwise but I know we should be getting paid significantly more than we are.


Guber and gryft have destroyed the transportation industry for a very very long time. There was a loyalty in taxi industry, probably because of restrictions on number of cabs and no one wants to loose their spot. Rideshare industry can still fix this sinking ship by sticking to only one product but i doubt it because their only goal was ipo which they already have achieved. When i look at their future and side businesses, i wonder how come someone can be so stupid.


----------

